# Priced of Panned Gold isnt discouted?



## California (Feb 7, 2011)

Ive been calling around and notice the price of panned nuggets and flakes can be sold to shops for its percentage of gold multiplied by spot.


My question is why isnt it discounted for the labor and process of refining ?


If I have to pay spot to buy it off someone, forget it, I'll just buy Krugerrands.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 7, 2011)

Because some nugget's go for above what spot price is.


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 7, 2011)

im one of the largest gold nugget dealers on the net, I own http://www.goldbay.com and will sell anyone on this forum gold flakes or nuggets for less than spot, email [email protected] if your interested. I always have lots in stock. And krugerands are MORE than spot and nuggets and flakes are no less liquid

mlgdave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 7, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> im one of the largest gold nugget dealers on the net, I own http://www.goldbay.com and will sell anyone on this forum gold flakes or nuggets for less than spot, email [email protected] if your interested. I always have lots in stock. And krugerands are MORE than spot and nuggets and flakes are no less liquid
> 
> mlgdave



How can you offer to buy higher then anyone and then offer to sell under spot. How are you determinig the purity of your product? You have to make a profit some where. No offense but do we need some vaseline?


----------



## kdaddy (Feb 7, 2011)

I went to his site and gold was $100 per gram and up, you supply the vaseline.


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 7, 2011)

kdaddy, obviously you were looking at specimens (rare crystallized gold) being sold by another member (my site is similar to Ebay, it has multiple sellers) for 100.00 per gram, that is very reasonable for crystallized gold.

My username on there is the same as here, mlgdave and if you look at my items I have in fact got gold nuggets on for 99% of spot in some places and up to 105.5% in others. I also periodically list items for 100.00 per gram (specimens) but never just nuggets or dust. I buy direct from 4 mining companies in Idaho

and by the way vaseline is much too greasy, there are other better "chems" that are much slicker and more biodegradeable!

mlgdave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 7, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> kdaddy, obviously you were looking at specimens (rare crystallized gold) being sold by another member (my site is similar to Ebay, it has multiple sellers) for 100.00 per gram, that is very reasonable for crystallized gold.
> 
> My username on there is the same as here, mlgdave and if you look at my items I have in fact got gold nuggets on for 99% of spot in some places and up to 105.5% in others. I also periodically list items for 100.00 per gram (specimens) but never just nuggets or dust. I buy direct from 4 mining companies in Idaho
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO.... Glad you have a sense of humor. 8)


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 7, 2011)

dude, you have no idea, my sense of humor gets me in trouble with my wife and i think im just being funny............(shes slowly coming around though!)
She even tells a joke now that I told her "Why does the bride wear white?" .............. "because the dishwasher should ALWAYS match the fridge and the stove!"

mlgdave


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 7, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> dude, you have no idea, my sense of humor gets me in trouble with my wife and i think im just being funny............(shes slowly coming around though!)
> She even tells a joke now that I told her "Why does the bride wear white?" .............. "because the dishwasher should ALWAYS match the fridge and the stove!"
> 
> mlgdave



good to know you have a developed sense of humor, i was sure this will turn into another mud throwing contest thread... glad it didn't.
the Vaseline comment sure made me laugh.

P.S. your website is really nice and well made.


----------



## kdaddy (Feb 8, 2011)

If its 99.95 gold that would be fine, but you stated in another post that you only purchase gold of 78-83% purity, so I assumed that is what you are selling for $42.43 per gram. Although, not $100 per gram, its still way over spot. At 83% that would be $35.21 per gram. $42.43 x .83 or what ever purity your gold is. I don't mean any disrespect and your site is pretty cool, just trying to see the real deal.

,Keith

P.S. I love the joke about the bride, my wife did not.


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 8, 2011)

when you say real deal im not quite sure what the question is? I have the lowest prices for gold nuggets online, yes I make money doing it, my spread is what I pay versus what I sell for. My buyers are not concerened with purity, they are concerned with aesthetics, usefulness and collectibility. If my buyers were buying for refining purposes they would of course lose $$$

mlgdave


----------



## kdaddy (Feb 8, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> im one of the largest gold nugget dealers on the net, I own http://www.goldbay.com and will sell anyone on this forum gold flakes or nuggets for less than spot, email [email protected] if your interested. I always have lots in stock. And krugerands are MORE than spot and nuggets and flakes are no less liquid
> 
> mlgdave



Not really a question, I was making a point. I understand that everyone has to make money but you stated that you would sell anyone on this forum gold flakes or nuggets for less than spot. Obviously this is a misleading statement if you are charging 99% spot for impure gold. Using your logic, I would like to sell one ounce of 18k gold for $1365.40 (Spot price now). Any takers?


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 8, 2011)

ahh yes, now I got your point, yes, on this forum for sure my post would be misleading as likely not many (if any) would be interested in nuggets for anything other than refining. I am clear as glass now what your pointing too and you are in fact 100% correct, im not actually selling the gold for less than spot, im selling the nuggets for less than spot (as nuggets)

mlgdave


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 8, 2011)

kdaddy said:


> mlgdave said:
> 
> 
> > im one of the largest gold nugget dealers on the net, I own http://www.goldbay.com and will sell anyone on this forum gold flakes or nuggets for less than spot, email [email protected] if your interested. I always have lots in stock. And krugerands are MORE than spot and nuggets and flakes are no less liquid
> ...



Just think of it as buying a 1 ounce 18k gold necklace at the store for 1365.4. A great price for retail by the way.


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 8, 2011)

yea, I just bought 2 incredible peices of jewelry this week, a 54 gram 14k beautiful necklace and a 64 gram 18k bracelet with 6c of 2mm princess cut diamonds in it, soon to be inquarted, i will do some "gangsta" piks before I melt the stuff. Also bought a 48 gram 22k necklace, that one will go straight into AR after I cornflake it

mlgdave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 8, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> ahh yes, now I got your point, yes, on this forum for sure my post would be misleading as likely not many (if any) would be interested in nuggets for anything other than refining. I am clear as glass now what your pointing too and you are in fact 100% correct, im not actually selling the gold for less than spot, im selling the nuggets for less than spot (as nuggets)
> 
> mlgdave



Now you understand my first reply to your messages.  

Your a fast learner, you might last over a week here.. :twisted:


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 8, 2011)

Im on day 2. So far so good. Yea I was viewing the questions from the market I deal with standpoint, this market is 100% opposite! 

I love you guys, dont kick me off yet.....please, ill tell more jokes.

mlgdave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 8, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> Im on day 2. So far so good. Yea I was viewing the questions from the market I deal with standpoint, this market is 100% opposite!
> 
> I love you guys, dont kick me off yet.....please, ill tell more jokes.
> 
> mlgdave



Easy with the jokes, you start telling too many and Harold will ban you from the forum. 8)


----------



## FrugalEE (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been buying nuggets on EBAY the past few days just for their beauty and to have something to practice panning with. Actually I picked out some because they had stones in them. My favorite has jade mixed in. It's very difficult to buy a nugget for anything near spot. I came the closest by buying a 2 gram vial of small nuggets flakes & dust. With my first six individual nuggest including postage I paid ratios of 1.33 to 2.13 times spot. The 2 grams vial came at 1.16 times spot, but it's AK gold with significant silver content. All but one of these purchases was direct to the miners. The last purchase this morning, a 0.4 gram nugget polluted with silver and jade came in at 2 X spot.

Nuggets are a different ball game. I'm wondering if years from now the ratios will hold up or increase. I would expect the larger ones are going to be scarcer and possibly increase in value faster than pure gold. That's not why I bought them. I simply want to see what they're like, possibly find some for myself, and pass them on to the grandkids.


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 8, 2011)

ill sell you all the nuggets you want for Spot, I do panning dirt as well for spot!

Im thinking I should start a thread in for sale rather than pollute this board?

mlgdave


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 9, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> I'm thinking I should start a thread in for sale rather than pollute this board?


Ayup!
Especially considering you use your posts to represent your business, be careful in what you say. Readers here take very poorly to being spammed. 

We have provisions for your promotions. Make sure they're placed where they belong, 

Harold


----------

